
Sandy Hook: 'Help us stop conspiracy theorists' - DanBC
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/blogs-trending-39194035
======
masonic
"Even in a country where mass shootings are _common_..."

Speaking of "conspiracy theorists"...

